# Denmark Rebuilding its Navy



## Kirkhill (18 Aug 2022)

5.5 BUSD over 20 years - to be built in Denmark.









						Denmark to Invest $5.5B in Navy, Build Own Ships
					

Denmark will invest $5.5 billion in its navy over the next 20 years and upgrade its fleet to meet new security needs following Russia's invasion of Ukraine.




					www.thedefensepost.com
				




And working with the RN to show it how to build, maintain and operate the Type 31 / Ivar Huitfeldts.









						Britain and Denmark work together to introduce new Royal Navy frigates into service
					

The Royal Navies of Britain and Denmark will work side-by-side to bring the UK’s next generation of warships into service.




					www.royalnavy.mod.uk
				












						Danish industrial partners set to deliver new vessels for Royal Danish Navy - Naval News
					

Odense Maritime Technology, Terma and PensionDanmark announce joint candidacy for the full-range delivery of Denmark’s new naval vessels.




					www.navalnews.com
				





OMT designed and built the Absalons and the Huitfeldts.  It also designed the AOPS for Irving.






						Cases-overside – OMT
					






					odensemaritime.com


----------



## Kirkhill (18 Aug 2022)

Danish Navy benefits from return to high-end warfighting
					

The Royal Danish Navy’s decision to shift focus to ‘classic’ naval warfare marks a significant change in its posture and is introducing advanced capabilities.




					systematic.com


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Aug 2022)

So I guess they don't want the two CCG AOPs?


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Aug 2022)

Vikings back at sea? Hehehe


----------



## Halifax Tar (19 Aug 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> So I guess they don't want the two CCG AOPs?



I am not sure the CCG wants them.


----------

